# Halloween pinup photoshoot ideas



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have always wanted to do a Halloween themed pinup photo shoot. Okay not forever.... but since I saw v_gan's on here 2 years ago  I decided to forgoe our party this year & put my money into photos instead. A friend who competes in pinup pageants as a hobby hooked me up with a photographer. 

I am looking for ideas for outfits, props & poses. I'll be bringing pumpkins, 2 small hay bales, a bucket that says Poison, a skull & will hopefully be able to find a full size skelly. Also have arranged for someone to bring a hearse.

Here is the one outfit I have completed so far. The shoes are the best part! http://www.polyvore.com/pinup_shoot/set?id=53518400#fans 

I also got a black corset & found a friend to make me a tutu like this:









I want a dress & am looking at this one, especially for posing with the hearse:









I definitely want to recreate this photo:









I look forward to hearing everyone's suggestions!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Recreate my Avvie pic!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Or u could do a "homemaker" pinup shoot and have a sexy Halloween apron on and holding a tray of Halloween cupcakes! (that's what I want for my next tattoo haha)


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the homemaker idea! Cupcakes are one of my other favorite things in the world. And an apron would make for an inexpensive outfit


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Me too! Two of my biggest passions are baking (and cooking) and Halloween! So I MUST have a tattoo incorporating both!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Also for some great clothes check stop staring! Clothes and toofastclothing online


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I think that sounds like an awesome idea!! and I had no clue there were pin up pageants!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Willodean, I didn't either. I am not sure if they're all over the country. There is a clothing store in Silverdale, WA called the Rockit Roost that is retro, pinup, rockabiliy style clothing. They started the festival a couple years ago to draw in business complete with music, the pageant & a car show. 

Thanks moony for all the suggestions. Share your tattoo when you get it! I found these 2 aprons I love, but am not willing to pay the prices being asked so I think I need to get over my fear of sewing machines.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I would think in an outfit reminiscent of a Fairy Princess (though more of the naughty fairy to be sure) with one of the cheesy jack-o-lantern candy buckets peering into a door way like you're trick or treating.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

hope this comes up its a rockabilly bride of frankenstein


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the rockabilly bride, Rexygirl! 
& Halloween Princess - I've admired the sexy witch on the broom also! Go for it! My only wonder is she looks like she's suspended in air and her broom position could be painful! LOL


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Moony_1
You will post a pic of your tattoo when you get it I hope?


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I think that first outfit would look great with the hearse! And I'm in love with the corset/tutu outfit! If you look around, you can find corsets and skirts made out of that same horror fabric from the dress! I have a skirt made out of it (profile pic) If you get really into it, there's a group on Facebook called The Pin Up Shop where girls who take pinup photos trade and cheaply sell clothes they've used for photoshoots. Sometimes some really awesome stuff is posted!

I've determined that unless your photographer is as passionate about recreating an original as you are (check out Celeste Giuliano Photography! Her Elvgren recreations are amazing), it's not going to turn out as well as you hope. I think original poses and ideas are the way to go! It's hard to live up to vintage pinup painting standards, but taking inspiration from them definitely helps!

Oh, and I have that first apron you posted!  I swooned over it for so long. I love the second one, too!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh I'll post a pic of it! But it's my reward for when I reach my goal weight so it could be a whole  twenty down so far though!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I love the bride of Frankie! Although I wouldn't be able to do the makeup. Kathy2008, the witch's pose is done on a stool, which is then edited out. 

Thanks for the advice v_gan. I requested an invite to the facebook group. I have a feeling this may become an addicting hobby.... I truly love the first apron. It is perfect retro. Too funny you have the same. We must have good taste


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> Oh I'll post a pic of it! But it's my reward for when I reach my goal weight so it could be a whole  twenty down so far though!!


I know the feeling, just lost 20 myself, the next 20 will not be so easy.....but we'll get there!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Halloween Princess: We want pictures!  How did your photo shoot go?!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

It's not until Sept 22nd. I will definitely post pics. Still gathering a couple items. I have a hearse lined up & got the full size skelly from costco. I ordered the first apron, the tutu is almost done & I have one other complete outfit. I still need to find shoes for the witch's tutu outfit, embelish a hat & find a broom.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

That's today, Good luck!! have a hauntly good time!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks. I've been saving & planning this since February. I'm so excited!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Good Luck on your photo shoot today HP!! Have FUN!!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

can't wait to see them...can't wait!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOOOHHH I've always wanted to do this!! I can't wait to see the pictures *


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I really want to do this someday! Good luck!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a great time, HP


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks all. It was a blast! I will update this thread with a couple of my faves when I get them back. If you want to see them all & follow my other pinup adventures, I've created a modeling facebook page. www.facebook.com/AlleyKatModel


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

So far I just have this one image to share that the photographer posted on her facebook. My gallery should be available tomorrow for me to decide which 10 I want edited, then I'll wait for edits. If you're interested in seeing more, feel free to like the facebook page above. I will share more here as well when I get them back.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

You can't really tell, but I'm in a coffin.


----------

